# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Suarna y Fonsagrada piden anular la concesión para un nuevo embalse en el río Navia

## JMTrigos

Articulo de La Nueva España sobre las alegaciones presentadas al proyecto:
http://www.lne.es/occidente/2011/03/...a/1044214.html
Y breve explicación del proyecto:
http://www.lne.es/occidente/2011/03/...o/1044215.html

Este embalse es el único no realizado del aprovechamiento integral del rio Navia previsto.
se puede ver en la pagina de Kakopa sobre Salime http://kakopa.com/salime/index.html

----------

